# 50922 bagger anyone have any info



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

Model #50922 is a Bolens/Troy-bilt 8.8 bushel two bag collector with a model #30917 power packer unit. looking for advice about it is it good bad ok and does anyone have breakdowns and or owners manuals?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have any Gardenway/Troybilt info. You may be able to get some info from a dealer that sold them such as Bob Fenn/Horizon Equipment. [email protected]


----------

